# Swap an Alfine hub to Quick Release...



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Is this possible to do, or is it a proprietary axle in some way?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The axle is solid and is part of the transmission. It's not that much of a pain lugging around a 15mm wrench, but it does suck!

Drew


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

The Rolhoff comes in either bolts or quick release.

( if you absolutly want quick release)


----------

